# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Книжный магазин в Москве

## Zubr

Привет всем,  
Я собираюсь в Августе поехать в Москву на месяц. С некоторого времени я начал составлять список книг, которые я хочу купить там. Несколько книг относятся к грамматике и лингвистике, поэтому надо придумать, куда зайти. Ведь не везде продаются такие книги, как «изучение глагольных приставок». Кто-нибудь может посоветовать мне такой магазин?  
Спасибо!

----------


## Ramil

1. *Дом педагогической книги* 
Дом Педагогической Книги (м.«Охотный ряд», м.«Театральная»(выход к театру Оперетты))
Большая Дмитровка ул. (быв. Пушкинская ул.) д.7/5, стр.1
(495) 629-43-92, 629-50-04    
2. *Дом книги на Арбате* 
Московский Дом Книги (м.«Арбатская»)
ул. Новый Арбат, д.8
(495) 789-35-91 http://www.mdk-arbat.ru/   
3. *Библио-Глобус* 
Адрес: Мясницкая ул., д. 6/3, стр. 1.
Проезд до станций метро: "Лубянка", 
"Кузнецкий мост", "Китай-город".  http://www.biblio-globus.ru

----------


## Zubr

Большое спасибо, Рамиль.  ::

----------

